# Red squirrels



## Mario (Dec 17, 2014)

Last weekend I spend a few hours in a red squirrel hide. Red squirrels is the main squirrel species here in Flanders (Belgium), in fact it was the only squirrel species until some years ago. 



























Mario
http://severi.be/en
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2014)

Cute


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 17, 2014)

Really great series, Mario!
I prefer the colours in the first one, but they're all amazing in their detail. Red squirrels are a lot of fun to shoot, so I bet you will get plenty of other opportunities to shoot these little rascals.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these great pictures with us! I like especially the last two but all of them were really well done.


----------



## candc (Dec 18, 2014)

those are really nice shots, the red squirrels we have here in the u.s. don't have those comical ears. they look more annoyed than suprised but they are still entertaining to shoot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2014)

"_More Than I Can Chew_"



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/1000 s, f/6.3, ISO 3200


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 18, 2014)

candc said:


> those are really nice shots, the red squirrels we have here in the u.s. don't have those comical ears. they look more annoyed than suprised but they are still entertaining to shoot.



I had this (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12203.msg262313#msg262313) posted last year. I was also guessing about the long tufts then in March, but in discussing it we came to the conclusion that it's part of the winter coat.

Quick edit:
@candc: The annoyed part have to be a global phenomena - a natural state of squirrels.
@Neuro: That's a mouthful and then some.
@both of you: Great shots!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > those are really nice shots, the red squirrels we have here in the u.s. don't have those comical ears. they look more annoyed than suprised but they are still entertaining to shoot.
> ...



From the linked thread:



DominoDude said:


> ... a Red squirrel (Sciurus vulgaris)



The American red squirrel is a different genus and species: _Tamiasciurus hudsonicus_. I haven't seen ear tufts like that here, in any season.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



*nods* Indeed so. From the looks of it Mario and I have the same variant in Belgium and here in Sweden. Met a couple from New York who were here in August, and they wondered why I was so interested in the squirrels here. To them they were more of a "pest", and I think that goes for both the grey and the red squirrels. Ours (the red squirrel) have a slightly better reputation and behaviour, and it wins the sexy ear tuft award any winter.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...


I have red, black, grey, and flying squirrels here...... you can't make a bird feeder flying squirrel proof....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> ...... you can't make a bird feeder flying squirrel proof....



Too true...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ...... you can't make a bird feeder flying squirrel proof....
> ...


LOVE IT!

Mine just glide down from an 80 foot oak tree that's about 30 feet away.....


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here on the Isle of Wight we only have Reds, I know several other locations in the UK are trying to reintroduce the Red which I believe is the native squirrel to the UK. The Greys somehow got into the UK & almost totally wiped out our Reds & for a long time we on the IOW & Brown Sea Island in Poole were the only natural habitats left. 
I took these a few years ago in my back garden its the only time in the 44 years that I have lived in this house that I've seen a Squirrel in my garden & it only stayed for maybe 5 minutes. 
They are not perfect by any means as the lens AFMA was way off. :-[


----------



## Mario (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for joining this thread, very nice pictures.

I didn't know there was a red squirrel species without the fluffy ears ;D. 

Since a few years there are also grey squirrels in Belgium, if I am not mistaken they are the US species and originate from animals that escaped. They are more aggressive than our own red squirrels and seem to drive back the red squirrel population. 

Mario


----------

